# [SOLVED] Aquire Network address No DNS Suffix



## Derek Lester

For awhile every now and then my computer decides it needs to 'acquire network address' on booting up. It never does succeed unless prompted by my going into Wireless Connections and pressing 'repair'. Yet my connection to the Internet is not impeded even while the little yellow ball hovers round mini monitor in the taskbar. It is hovering now as this thread is written.
ipconfig reveals Connection Specific DNS suffix is missing, but the IP Address is there. My ZyXel 7087 router shows a fixed W/LAN/WPS and DSL light, but the Internet light is continually flickering, regardless of whether the computer is on.
The TCP/IP is set to,'Obtain an IP address automatically' and 'Obtain DNS server address automatically'. Advanced TCP/IP Settings shows DHCP Enabled. DNS tab - DNS server addresses box is blank 'Append primary and connection specific DNS suffixes' is dotted and 'Append parent suffixes of the primary suffix' is ticked. 'Append these DNS suffixes (in order)' is unchecked. WINS addresses box is blank. 'Enable LMHOSTS lookup' is ticked. NetBIOS setting - Default (checked) - Use NetBIOS setting from the DHCP server. If static IP address is used or the DHCP server does not provide NetBIOS setting enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP. Enable & Disable NetBIOS over TCP/IP unchecked. Can anyone resolve this issue. PS While reading the WNC status the computer has found the Network address, but all above remains true.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Aquire Network address No DNS Suffix*

In the Command Prompt type *ipconfig /release *and press enter. The IP address turns to *0.0.0.0* now type* ipconfig /flushdns *and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew *and press enter. Now Do an* ipconfig /all* copy it and paste it in your next post.


----------



## Derek Lester

*Re: Aquire Network address No DNS Suffix*

Have followed your instructions and the result of ipconfig /all is below. The dose of salts kicked the router into action, but the DNS Suffix is still being awkward. IP Routing Enabled 'No' looks interesting!! 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek> ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek> ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek> ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : derek-2338f25e6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-4E-1A-97

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless N USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-F8-55-9F-AA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.159.6.9
212.159.6.10
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 January 2012 09:32:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 January 2012 09:32:42

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek>


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Aquire Network address No DNS Suffix*

The IP Config results say You have Wireless connectivity with your USB adapter. . Since flushing your *DNS cache*, it now shows your DNS server *212.159.6.9* Restart the computer and see if the problem happens again. What is the manufacturer of the USB adapter? Go to the manufacturers support site and download an updated driver for the device
I am transferring you to the Networking Forum.


----------



## Derek Lester

*Re: Aquire Network address No DNS Suffix*

The Wireless adapter is a ZyXel NWD 27, bought with the router. While updating the driver it was noted that the installation CD was loading for 64 bit. Have uninstalled driver and reloaded a driver from ZyXel for 32 bit. On re-connecting to the router the adapter went :dance: It has never moved so fast!! Thank you Spunk Funk pretty sure you have cracked the problem. :flowers:


----------



## spunk.funk

You're Welcome!


----------



## Lightwavers

My 'Connection-specific DNS Suffix' is blank. I can't connect to internet at all with ethernet, I seem to have two wireless connections, and when disabling one the other works at the speed of snail (should be 10 mbps, registers as 0), and when using a new usb stick wifi, status says it's running at 88 mbps, but speed tests again say it's 0. I have tried the commands in the command prompt and it's saying something about DHCP.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Lightwavers>ipconfig /release
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
> stem cannot find the file specified.
> 
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.157.48
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{4669D22A-A32B-4A37-ABDC-21F28A641186}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{729E53C2-26EC-410C-993C-18976AA3E130}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF3596BD-B5B5-4B80-BD18-549A3FE576F3}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> C:\Users\Lightwavers>ipconfig /flushdns
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
> 
> C:\Users\Lightwavers>ipconfig /renew
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to con
> tact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
> An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
> stem cannot find the file specified.
> 
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.20
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.157.48
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{4669D22A-A32B-4A37-ABDC-21F28A641186}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{729E53C2-26EC-410C-993C-18976AA3E130}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF3596BD-B5B5-4B80-BD18-549A3FE576F3}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> 
> C:\Users\Lightwavers>ipconfig /all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : -Lightwavers-
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-08-6B-0F-52-D4
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.20(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 25, 2016 1:54:51 AM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 25, 2016 2:54:51 AM
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
> 209.18.47.62
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Killer e2200 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Contr
> oller (NDIS 6.20)
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-8A-5B-9F-13-37
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.157.48(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{4669D22A-A32B-4A37-ABDC-21F28A641186}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{729E53C2-26EC-410C-993C-18976AA3E130}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF3596BD-B5B5-4B80-BD18-549A3FE576F3}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> C:\Users\Lightwavers>


----------



## spunk.funk

Please do not hijack someone elses thread. It's best to post your own, you can reference this thread if you think it helps. That being said. 


> An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The system cannot find the file specified.


 You have a loopback Adapter installed. This is used to loop the internet signal back to the computer to test the NIC card. 
Go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Device Manager_, Expand _Network Adapters_, if you have a *Psdudo Loopback Adapter* there, right click it and *Uninstall* it.


----------

